# Daylight Savings Time



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I just received a letter from IBM on something that is news to me...

Starting in 2007, Daylight Savings Time will be extended by four weeks. This is in accordance with the U.S. Energy Act of 2005, and is designed to save energy (Ohh kay!). Starting with the coming year, DST will begin on the second Sunday in March, and end on the first Sunday in November.

This change will muck up all our computers that are set to automatically adjust for DST based on the old dates. People that rely on date and time stamps for example will need to plan ahead.

Please note that this post is NOT in the jokes section.
And here I didn't think they got anything done in Washington!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

It will be the new form of Y2K. everyone will not be sure what time it is for the first day or so.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nynethead said:


> It will be the new form of Y2K. everyone will not be sure what time it is for the first day or so.


My thoughts exactly!

Y2K7...has a kinda StarTreky ring to it, don't ya' think?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Y2K7...


 Is that a member of the Star Wars cast that wasn't a main stream character???









Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Think of the money (energy) we could save it we just made DST permanent.

Pretty soon it will start in Jan and end in Dec


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Now here's an idea....

How 'bout if we THEY quit messing with the clock, put the US back on the same time plan as the rest of the world is on (OK....so we've got to get Chicago & Indiana in line with the rest of the US first ...







)

AND

we all take REAL action towards REAL ways to conserve energy and create [shhhh] REAL "alternative" resources???? !!!!

(*Public Service Announcement*::::::::: THIS IS NOT A POLITICAL POST!!! PLEASE don't turn it into one)


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

Indiana Decide to join the rest of the world I mean us Chicago who knows


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Just think of all the system updates that will have to be done..... $$$$$$$$


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I guess Trick or Treating will have to wait until 7:00 pm from now on








How can you go out on Halloween before dark??? Hmmmph!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I guess Trick or Treating will have to wait until 7:00 pm from now on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And how do you get your little one to bed at a decent hour when Halloween is on a school night?

I like my summer daylight savings. I hate the "fall back" change of time. However, the feds will have to come up with more tangible information to convince me that we will save much on energy usage.

I'd be willing to place a wager that come this time next year, my energy usage will be about the same, but my energy COSTS will be UP!

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This isn't even close to the impact of Y2K. Simple software patch to adjust when clocks change. No impact to everyday people.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

I think we should then have "double daylight saving time" from May thru Sep. Then we could really enjoy some late evening hours, especially when camping.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I like the way you think Jimbo99 :







:

Wayne


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm - why don't we just start an hour earlier, if we want to "save daylight"? Cripes - if people WANTED this nonsense, that's what they'd do. I'm with the poster that thinks we should leave the clock on the world standard.

No wonder certain parts of the world think we're a befuddled bunch.

Sluggo


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

IMHO this is long overdue. For starters, it balances the time change in the Spring with that existing in the Fall.

One effect, as Doug hints at, is its effect on existing calendar programs and operating systems.

For those running Microsoft Windows, check out this.

For those using Microsoft Outlook, check out this.

Ed


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

this is a great thing!!!!!!. I wish they added 8 weeks and not 4.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the update Doug
I heard about it but didn't know when it was going to start

Don


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I got the same letter, I was going to post it this morning. I guess I am too slow!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Don t feel bad, very few beat Doug


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

They need to leave it alone---that would be the easiest method


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Now here's an idea....
> 
> How 'bout if we THEY quit messing with the clock, put the US back on the same time plan as the rest of the world is on (OK....so we've got to get Chicago & Indiana in line with the rest of the US first ...
> 
> ...


I agree, I for the life of me don't know how changing the clock saves anything.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

[/quote]

I agree, I for the life of me don't know how changing the clock saves anything.
[/quote]

My job is changing the clocks. Doing my duty "saves" me from the DW's reminder!









Maybe we should all just go on GMT or Greenwich Mean Time (ZULU Time for you military types) and use a 24 hour clock. We could all sync at the same time to WWV.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> I agree, I for the life of me don't know how changing the clock saves anything.


** Note, it is Daylight Saving Time (no "s") not Daylight Savings Time **

Daylight Saving Time "makes" the sun "set" one hour later and therefore reduces the period between sunset and bedtime by one hour. This means that less electricity would be used for lighting and appliances late in the day in most homes.

One of the biggest reasons we change our clocks to Daylight Saving Time (DST) is that it saves energy. Energy use and the demand for electricity for lighting our homes is directly connected to when we go to bed and when we get up. Bedtime for most of us is late evening through the year. When we go to bed, we turn off the lights and TV.

In the average home, 25 percent of all the electricity we use is for lighting and small appliances, such as TVs, VCRs and stereos. A good percentage of energy consumed by lighting and appliances occurs in the evening when families are home. By moving the clock ahead one hour, we can cut the amount of electricity we consume each day.

Studies done in the 1970s by the U.S. Department of Transportation show that we trim the entire country's electricity usage by about one percent EACH DAY with Daylight Saving Time.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> This isn't even close to the impact of Y2K. Simple software patch to adjust when clocks change. No impact to everyday people.


Really? Wow! I was worried I was gonna have to get into all those cmos batteries and clocks and move the little hands backwards.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

JimBo99 said:


> I think we should then have "double daylight saving time" from May thru Sep. Then we could really enjoy some late evening hours, especially when camping.


I've been on "double-secret" daylight savings time for years!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Studies done in the 1970s by the U.S. Department of Transportation show that we trim the entire country's electricity usage by about one percent EACH DAY with Daylight Saving Time.


I suspect this study. First of all it's 30-35 years old. Secondly, the 70's were all about free love and being stoned!

I missed out on both ends. I'd bet most of the researchers didn't!









Dan


----------

